# Ventilation For Dubia Roaches



## neil1983 (Mar 22, 2009)

I've got a 50ltr plastic tub with lid which I am going to use to breed dubia roaches, so far I've drilled about 100-120 holes in the lid for ventilation, will this be enough ro do I need for ventilation?


----------



## Rico (Jan 5, 2007)

Id imagine that would do it. I dont use a lid for my dubias I just make sure the egg flats arent to near the top so they cant get out.

Another method is to cut a section out of the lid and glue some fine mesh over it.


----------



## madavies65 (Jan 21, 2009)

If you have a look on my website under videos, I have built a roach tub with the size ventilation required for that site tub...

I always have a lid on as it keeps in the heat and moisture for a happy colony. Though too little ventilation will trap the moisture too much and create mold.


----------



## Bikewatch2000 (Dec 8, 2008)

Hi

I use a pair of tights (with the legs tied up) stretched across the top of mine.

Works pretty good

Cheers

Tony


----------



## Rico (Jan 5, 2007)

madavies65 said:


> If you have a look on my website under videos, I have built a roach tub with the size ventilation required for that site tub...
> 
> I always have a lid on as it keeps in the heat and moisture for a happy colony. Though too little ventilation will trap the moisture too much and create mold.


My roaches are kept in an airing cupboard so keeping heat in isnt an issue. I used to have a lid on there but I decided it wasnt neccesary. They seem to be thriving theyre eating molting and breeding well.


----------



## callum gohrisch (Jan 8, 2009)

it will dont worry they r so good to breed but they do eat alot :2thumb:


----------



## neil1983 (Mar 22, 2009)

Cheers for all the info everyone


----------



## madavies65 (Jan 21, 2009)

Rico said:


> My roaches are kept in an airing cupboard so keeping heat in isnt an issue. I used to have a lid on there but I decided it wasnt neccesary. They seem to be thriving theyre eating molting and breeding well.


Ahh cool, Mine always huddle near their heated side, esp in this weather, sadly its freezing where they are so lids are a must for me!


----------

